# Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf



## Christian76 (14. Aug. 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute.
Ich habe mich hier angemeldet,weil ich ein paar fragen zu unserem neu angelegten 
Bachlauf habe.
Kurz zu mir: ich heisse Christian und bin 36 jahre alt.
Nun zu meiner Frage bzw meinem Problem.
Wir haben die Tage einen kleinen Bachlauf bei uns im Garten angelegt(siehe angehängte fotos)
Heute wollte wir testen,ob die pumpe funktioniert,bzw ob der wasserfluss in dem Bachlauf unseren vorstellungen entspricht.
Die Teichfolie ist erstmal nur provisorisch eingelegt um zu testen.
Beim einschalten der Pumpe und beim beobachten des wasserflußs im Bachlauf waren wir sehr enttäuscht.Das sieht eher nach nem mini rinnsahl aus.........
Wie können wir erreichen,das mehr wasser durch den Bachlauf fließt,bzw welche veränderungen sollten wir vornehmen?
Hier noch angaben zu unserem Bauwerk.Betrieben wird das ganze mit einer Tetra Pond PX 5000
in einem 140Liter auffangbecken.Der bachlauf ist ca. 6m lang,40-50cm breit und 20-30 cm tief.Der Hügel an dem die Quelle entspringt ist ca 80 cm hoch.
Wer kann uns helfen bzw tipps geben?
Vielen dank schon mal im voraus.
lg
Christian


----------



## Joerg (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Hallo Christian.
:Willkommen2

Das was an der Quelle noch an Wasser ankommt hängt von der Förderhöhe ab, die die Pumpe zu bewältigen hat.
Bei den meisten ist eine Kennlinie verfügbar, wo man ablesen kann was noch ankommt.
Die verwendete Pumpe ist sicher zu schwach, um bei diese Höhe noch ausreichend Wasser zu fördern.

Schau dich nach einer energiesparenden Pumpe um, die eine entsprechende Menge bei der Förderhöhe bringt.
Etwas mehr Geld für eine regelbare und energieoptimierte zu investieren, macht sich langfristig bezahlt.


----------



## Christian76 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Hi Jörg.
Meinste nicht,das 5000l/h stunde ausreichen?Also ich hab die pumpe schon gedrosselt,weil das wasser sonst 2m hoch aus dem hügel schiessen würde ;-)
Ist das Quellbecken auf dem hügel evtl. zu klein?Oder was kann man noch machen,damit das wasser nicht so hoch rausschiesst?Habe schon jede menge steine drauf gepackt,dann spritzt es zu allen seiten raus.


----------



## Joerg (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Hi Chriatian,
du hast ja keinen Bachlauf sondern nur ein großes gerades Becken in dem das Wasser ganz schnell wegfließt.
Der Auslass ist zu klein, so eine Quellsteinschale hatte ich auch mal.
Der Bachlauf braucht Staustufen und am besten noch Bögen, wo das Wasser sich beruhigen kann.
Mach mal ein paar große und viel kleine Steine rein. Bis so aussieht wie gewünscht muss man etwas testen.


----------



## Christian76 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Ok,das mit den staustellen hab ich mir fast gedacht.Was gibt es denn als alternative für so eine
Quellsteinschale,bzw was hast du bei dir im Einsatz?


----------



## Joerg (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Die Bachlaufschale habe ich wie den Bachlauf zurückgebaut.
Der Durchmesser des Auslaufs muss zu Pumpe passen, eher den Schlauch direkt an die Quelle.
Schau dir mal Bachläufe an, da gibt es viele Ecken und Steine, an denen das Wasser langsamer wird.


----------



## Christian76 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Also der durchmesser vom auslauf ist der selbe wie von der pumpe.Wie gesagt,den durchfluss hab ich schon stark gedrosselt,weil ich nicht weiß,wie ich das raussprudelne wasser so eindämmen kann,sodas es nicht überall aus der auslaufschale läuft.Da bräuchte ich tipps und hilfe.
Hab mir schon einige bilder von bachläufen angeguckt und es kommen ja noch reichlich steine hinein.


----------



## tomsteich (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Hallo Christian,

der Vorschlag mit den Staustufen (wo das Wasser auch stehen bleibt, wenn die Pumpe aus ist) wurde ja bereits gemacht. Diese verlangsamen den Wasserfluss. Diese solltest Du unter der Folie modellieren. Alternativ ist es auch möglich eine Verbundmatte (oder auch ein Vlies) auf die Folie zu legen und den Bachlauf mit Mörtel zu modellieren. Dort kannst Du dann auch Sand und/oder Steine einarbeiten,

Wenn Du viele große Steine einfach so auf die Folie legst, wirst Du eventuell gar keine Wasserbewegung mehr sehen, da das Wasser ja nicht darüber sondern darunter durch läuft. 

Ansonsten vermute ich, Deine Quellsteinschale, d.h. die oberste Terrasse ist viel zu klein für die Menge des hochgepumpten Wassers. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## minotaurus (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Hallo Christian,

was wäre denn mit einem nach oben geschlossenem Gefäß, wo das Wasser dann aber 
zumindest zu einer Seite hin abfließen kann, ähnlich den hier desöfteren bei Bachläufen 
verwendeten Tonkrügen/ Vasen.

Ich finde gerade kein passendes Bild und hoffe es ist verständlich ausgedrückt.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## stuffi (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Hallo, 

ich habe den Bachlauf so gemacht, das ich vor dem Quellstein ein T-Stück eingebaut habe... ein Schlauch zum Quellstein, und einen einfach daneben gelegt. dann kann man mit Reglern das auch steuern. 

ansonsten staustufen, kurven...usw. 

Gruß Stuffi


----------



## Christian76 (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Moin.
Danke erstmal für eure tipps.Werde mal ein bissl rumbasteln und probieren.Mache dann wieder meldung.
lg
Christian


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Moin,

die Austrittsöffnung Deiner Quellschale ist wahrscheinlich viel zu klein. Die Dinger sind dafür gemacht, drei Schälchen mit einer kleinen Pumpe plätschern zu lassen.

Welchen Durchmesser hat denn dein Pumpenschlauch? Der dünkt mir ein bisschen klein. Hast Du mal versucht, wie es es aussieht, wenn Du das Wasser direkt aus dem Schlauch laufen lässt?
Ich hab bei ungefähr gleicher Höhe eine 3.000 Pumpe mit einem 1,5" Schlauch - das plätschert richtig hübsch.


----------



## Harald (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Hallo Christian,
Thomas Beitrag würde ich bei der Gestaltung schon mal berücksichtigen. Staustufen sind wichtig, damit Du was vom Wasser siehst. Ich würde die z. B. durch Kantensteine, die Du unter der Folie anbringst, anlegen. Die Gestaltung auf der Folie ist auch nicht wirklich einfach, weil durch die Strömung (die ja gewollt ist), alles, was nicht fest ist, nach unten transportiert wird. Es macht aus meiner Sicht daher Sinn, dass man das "Bachbett" kanalförmig aushebt, damit man auf der Folie ausreichend Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten hast. Ansonsten musst Du nachher an jeder Staustufe aufpassen, dass das Wasser nicht aus dem Bachbett rausläuft. Wenn Du das Bett mit Steinen auskleiden willst, wird das Wasser nur dann über die Steine plätschern, wenn es nicht drunter her laufen kann. Da wird dann nur Beton helfen.
Für die Optik (damit man die Folie nicht sieht) kannst Du dann noch Kiesfolie verwenden, die Du direkt auf die Folie legst.
Wenn Du letztlich nur durch viel Wasser einen "Plätschereffekt" erreichst, musst Du auch bedenken, dass das Plätschern irgendwann auch störend wirken kann....


----------



## Christian76 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Hallo zusammen.
Hier mal ein update,zu unserem bachlauf.Nun ist er so gut wie fertig.
Was sagt ihr dazu?kritik und neue anregungen sind erwünscht.


----------



## Darven (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

hallo Christian,
ich finde es ist schon ganz gut geworden, bin gespannt wie Du da den Rasen mähst. Ich habe auch solche Steine und muss jedes mal mit der Schere lang gehen...ist mühsam.

Wenn erstmal der Rand der Wanne  eingewachsen ist, stell ich e mir sehr hübsch vor.
Stell doch dann nochmal ein Bild ein, würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Schaffi (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei kleinem Bachlauf*

Hallo Christine,
sieht doch wirklich schon gut aus. 
Leider hab ich das hier zuspät gesehen, Ihr hättet auch, da wo das Wasser rauskommt, nen Maurerkübel mit Anschluss an der Seite und ziemlich weit unten machen können. Der Effekt dabei ist dann, dass Ihr viel mehr Wasser oben sammeln könnt und dann auch viel mehr den Bachlauf runter fließt. Da dann ja das Wasser nicht mehr hoch spritzen kann. Hab was ähnliches gehabt an unseren alten Wasserfall. 
Gruß 
Stefan


----------

